# كتاب دليل المبتدئين في إنتاج النفط باللغة العربية



## NOC_engineer (2 مايو 2016)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
*كتاب دليل المبتدئين في إنتاج النفط - للمهندس عقيل خيرالله نهار الشويلي 
يمكنك تحميله من هنا
أو من هنا*


----------



## محمد الاكرم (2 مايو 2016)

السلام عليكم
كتاب ممتاز 
شكرا لكم


----------



## رمزة الزبير (2 مايو 2016)

جزاك الله خيراً.


----------



## رمزة الزبير (2 مايو 2016)

جزاك الله خيراً.


----------



## NOC_engineer (3 مايو 2016)

محمد الاكرم قال:


> السلام عليكم
> كتاب ممتاز
> شكرا لكم





رمزة الزبير قال:


> جزاك الله خيراً.





رمزة الزبير قال:


> جزاك الله خيراً.



شكراً على الكلمات الرائعة .. وهذا الموضوع لا يقارن مع إبداعاتكم المستمرة


----------



## الرواني (15 يوليو 2016)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## NOC_engineer (15 يوليو 2016)

الرواني قال:


> الرابط لا يعمل


تم تصحيح الروابط


----------



## أبونوافل (21 يونيو 2018)

[FONT=&quot]جزاك الله خيراً.[/FONT]​


----------



## محمدالوزير (22 أكتوبر 2019)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## eliker bahij (16 نوفمبر 2019)

[FONT=&quot]جزاك الله خيراً.[/FONT]​


----------



## safa aldin (4 أبريل 2020)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------

